# So.. is AltiVerb out yet?



## Simon Ravn (Apr 4, 2006)

Anyone seen it at any store? It still says "end of march" at AudioEase's website.


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 4, 2006)

Simon you can follow this riveting thread- http://www.audioease.com/cgi-bin/forum/YaBB.cgi?num=1142257990 (http://www.audioease.com/cgi-bin/forum/ ... 1142257990)


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 4, 2006)

wow, hopefully the moderator didn't die ...

... but yes, it looks like they are on the musikmesse in frankfurt  (like everyone except me :???: )


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh no it uses iLok (that's a dongle protection isn't it). Oh well I guess I could always buy it and find a crack...


----------



## José Herring (Apr 4, 2006)

Simon Ravn @ Tue Apr 04 said:


> Oh no it uses iLok (that's a dongle protection isn't it). Oh well I guess I could always buy it and find a crack...



Yup.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 4, 2006)

Simon Ravn @ Tue Apr 04 said:


> Oh no it uses iLok (that's a dongle protection isn't it). Oh well I guess I could always buy it and find a crack...


You have a choice of either iLok or C/R.

D


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 4, 2006)

So, I dont need an USB dongle? That would be cool.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Apr 4, 2006)

Is IR-1 not doing it for you Simon?


----------



## esteso (Apr 4, 2006)

Hmm, I just decided I couldn't live without Altiverb. And I'm also warming to the idea of the iLok. Yeah it does suck but I'm thinking the convenience of moving it around to different computers is going to outweigh the disadvantages. (like losing it)

Cheers


----------



## pdzl (Apr 4, 2006)

What's the pros and cons of ilok vs c/r other than moving it around to different computers?


----------



## Daryl (Apr 5, 2006)

Simon Ravn @ Wed Apr 05 said:


> So, I dont need an USB dongle? That would be cool.


Yes, except that if you needed to put it on another PC I wouldn't be surprised if you had to de-authorise and then authorise the new PC.
However, they are also having discussions about a site licence whereby after the first licence any others could be bought at a discount. How much and when it will be available they haven't said (like the actual product!!), but at least it shows that they are listening.

For myself, I'm likely to get the iLok initially, and then when I can see how the CPU hits work in my system I might either change to C/R (if all is fine) or add another licence and run it by FX-Teleport.

D


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 5, 2006)

Nah, I got rid of IR-1. AltiVerb seems much more flexible and with lots of extra impulses etc. Currently I use VSS3 for PowerCore. That and AltiVerb should do it. I don't think convolution is always the best, which is why I got VSS3.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 5, 2006)

Can you elaborate on that Simon? I mean, why is it not always the best? 

... still learning


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 5, 2006)

first of all, what is c/r?

then maybe an answer on "not always convolution".

algorithms are different than convolution of course. algos are calculating the room and the reverb and treat their reflections like a real room would do it. so it is a simulation of the real thing.

an impulse file is a real recording from a room, so no matter how you tweak it, it is still this impulse file of this spot in this room. if you do adjustments and tweak it, it still stays this certain info from this certain spot of a room.
for example the wet/dry thing is giving you the feeling of something which is more in the back or in the front of the room, but it isn't really, it just changes the ratio of more dry or more wet.

look at rayspace for example. it is just a little algorythm and no matter if its a cheap plugin you could never do that with IR1 for example.

... and by the way, i mentioned it somewhere before, the IR1 is just dulll and it seems that it's impulses swallow information of the audio.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 5, 2006)

Right - so its a matter of flexibility.

C/R - Challenge/Response - like Spectrasonics, NI etc.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 5, 2006)

Christian Marcussen @ Wed Apr 05 said:


> Right - so its a matter of flexibility.
> 
> C/R - Challenge/Response - like Spectrasonics, NI etc.



ah thanks, so it would be really better than having another usb dongle on my pc.

couldn't be there a standard? steinberg uses syncrosoft, then there is iLok etc.
why not just have iLok for all


----------



## Daryl (Apr 5, 2006)

Waywyn @ Wed Apr 05 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Wed Apr 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Right - so its a matter of flexibility.
> ...


Or just Syncrosoft for all? Or just Gigastudio? Or just Protools? Unfortunately monopolies are always bad, so I'm glad that there are at least two options.

D


----------



## pdzl (Apr 18, 2006)

So apparently this is a few weeks away as they are still betatesting it. AudioEase has handled this whole hoopla rather poorly!


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 18, 2006)

i agree with you. when the product is not even in beta phase why do they announce stuff already and post a fixed date?

wouldnt it be cool to write something like, released in Q3 2006 and then surprise the buyers with an early release?

@daryl: yes, seeing it from this point of view we should be happy that there are just two different dongles available. hey, a cool bandname for a electro synthie pop band: the "different dongles", funny huh :roll:


----------



## Daryl (Apr 18, 2006)

Waywyn @ Tue Apr 18 said:


> @daryl: yes, seeing it from this point of view we should be happy that there are just two different dongles available. hey, a cool bandname for a electro synthie pop band: the "different dongles", funny huh :roll:


Actually I would be first in line to buy that band's CD.....!

D


----------



## hv (Apr 18, 2006)

Christian Marcussen @ Wed Apr 05 said:


> Can you elaborate on that Simon? I mean, why is it not always the best?
> 
> ... still learning


I use both convolution and hardware myself. I typically use software if I need to capture a space where I'm recording a piano, for instance, and need to add more instruments or vocals later. But if I start out with samples and want to twiddle some parameters, convolution wouldn't be as easy to experiment with. But once parameters get fixed, I might go back and impulse the box if I need more than the 2 simultaneous ports my box has. Like for surround. Problem with impulsing boxes is that you'd have to do a separate impulse for every possible parameter combination before you can chuck it. Same basic problem, btw, when you have a moving sound source. To to that rambling conversation down the riverwalk you really need a separate IR every step of the way. A convolution system with animation paths would be cool. 

Howard


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 19, 2006)

well i think for moving or automating effects, rayspace is really good.
you can build your own rooms and then move the audiosource around as you wish.

if you fiddle around with the parameters you can get a really good result and i wouldn't say you need impulses for that.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Alex, is Rayspace by Voxengo? Do you have a link? Im very interested in this and the Altiverb engine.

Particularly if Im going to start turning off all my RTs for the SIPS scripts.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Scott, sure!

You can find Rayspace here, www.quikquak.com

I just tried to prevent to post the link again, because i think i already sounds like a Rayspace salesman ... but hey ... for that price you get a cool reverb engine, which sounds really cool plus you can build own rooms and automate a lot of paramters


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 19, 2006)

Here's one more guys, not an Impulse reverb but i think it sounds excellent!

http://www.artsacoustic.com

There's a demo version that goes silent every 1 minute, enough so you can check it out well :- )


----------



## Scott Cairns (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks Guys. :wink:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 19, 2006)

FWIW I've never had any issues with the iLok. It just installs and then you forget about it.

Not all dongles are created equal.

***
The reason companies announce products before they're in beta is to generate interest in time for the release. Duh. The reason companies experience delays releasing software is that problems turn up that take longer to fix than they expected. Duh.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah - I understand all that. What ticks me off is when they dont inform potential customers (via website, mailing list or whatever)... or even worse... when they dont inform pre-release customers who have already signed up/paid.


----------

